# Get $50 off your first purchase..............



## fuzzybuddy (May 6, 2017)

I'm sure you've seen those ads when you check out online. Use our card and get $50 off your purchase. It is a Visa. Ain't nobody giving away $50, because you're such a wonderful person. It could be that way down in the small print, it says that you will be responsible for any purchase made on the card. So, if your card gets stolen, and they run up a $20,000 debt on the card, you get to pay it. That $50 doesn't look so good now.  If you have one of those cards, don't use it. Keep the card info in a safe place, cut the card up. And any site that gives you 2 minutes to read the small print, immediately go watch YouTube.


----------



## Falcon (May 6, 2017)

Good advice  Fuzzybuddy.    Thank you.


----------



## Don M. (May 6, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm sure you've seen those ads when you check out online. Use our card and get $50 off your purchase. It is a Visa. Ain't nobody giving away $50, because you're such a wonderful person. It could be that way down in the small print, it says that you will be responsible for any purchase made on the card. So, if your card gets stolen, and they run up a $20,000 debt on the card, you get to pay it. That $50 doesn't look so good now.  If you have one of those cards, don't use it. Keep the card info in a safe place, cut the card up. And any site that gives you 2 minutes to read the small print, immediately go watch YouTube.



Actually, there is a fairly easy way to protect yourself with any of the major credit cards...Visa, Discover, MasterCard, etc.....Set a credit limit with the card company/bank, which requires them to contact you before they honor any major purchase.  We have a $500 limit on our cards, and in the rare event that we would ever charge more than that on any one purchase, they call us before fulfilling the payment.  That way, If you should ever lose your card, someone else  can't run up thousands on it.  Also, all the companies whose card we carry limit our liability to $50 if we ever lose the card, or it stolen.  If we were ever to lose our wallet/purse, or it was stolen, they will immediately cancel the account as soon as we call them.


----------



## Butterfly (May 6, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Actually, there is a fairly easy way to protect yourself with any of the major credit cards...Visa, Discover, MasterCard, etc.....Set a credit limit with the card company/bank, which requires them to contact you before they honor any major purchase.  We have a $500 limit on our cards, and in the rare event that we would ever charge more than that on any one purchase, they call us before fulfilling the payment.  That way, If you should ever lose your card, someone else  can't run up thousands on it.  Also, all the companies whose card we carry limit our liability to $50 if we ever lose the card, or it stolen.  If we were ever to lose our wallet/purse, or it was stolen, they will immediately cancel the account as soon as we call them.



This is the way I have my cards set up, too, and it works.  I've had calls or e-mails from my card banks a time or two about things like this.  In each case, the bank has removed the questionable charges and has closed the card number and sent me a new card with a different account number.


----------



## terry123 (May 7, 2017)

That's how mine are set up too butterfly.  Also, when I am going to make a big purchase that I know in advance I call and alert them to the fact.  I just changed car insurance companies .  Wanted to take advantage of my rewards card so I called Visa and told them that there would be a $899.00 charge on 5/15 and to let it go through without calling me.  I intend to pay it off when I receive the bill but wanted to get the reward points that the Kroger rewards give.  I like getting the in store check from Kroger every quarter if I have enough points.  The $899.99 was for full coverage for my car for a year through AARP Hartford Ins. Co. My agent with the other policy wanted $800.00 for 6 months.  I have used them for years but since being retired decided to get another other quotes before I renewed.  Same exact coverage.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks, that's a good idea about setting a low limit.


----------

